# Good News Woody is now home.



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2011)

Glad to report Woody is now home.Well done to everyone whose efforts saved him from a horrible fate. Hope the woman who sold him to potters is caught and severely punished.Hes now back home in cimla.


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 September 2011)

I don't know Woody's story but I'm glad he got a happy ending


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2011)

A horrible woman got him as a companion and sold him to potters.Thats all I know about it..Hes home now thank goodness.


----------



## spike123 (24 September 2011)

poor horse. Glad to hear he is back home again. Let's hope he has a secure future now!


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2011)

I don't think they will let him out of their sight again.


----------



## Luci07 (24 September 2011)

I thought that the rescue had sold him to said person for £1? Please do NOT think I am in way supporting her (the woman who sold Woody to Potters) and what she has done on the forum before but if the horse HAD been sold as a companion then this is a sobering lesson to all of us.


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2011)

Luci07 said:



			I thought that the rescue had sold him to said person for £1? Please do NOT think I am in way supporting her (the woman who sold Woody to Potters) and what she has done on the forum before but if the horse HAD been sold as a companion then this is a sobering lesson to all of us.
		
Click to expand...

from what I was told, is that she loaned the horse as a companion from a trekking centre.
I really hope and pray this woman who did this gets what she deserves.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 September 2011)

Great news for woody!!!


----------



## Meandtheboys (24 September 2011)

Was this another Teds Mum ( JY ) special................


----------



## Cuffey (24 September 2011)

Meandtheboys said:



			Was this another Teds Mum ( JY ) special................
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry, thinking about you


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2011)

I do hope the police get her.She is a menace to society.Wonder how many more poor animals will suffer this fete.
Shes a evil cow.


----------



## Rollin (24 September 2011)

Sorry, I don't know the story but happy you have your boy home safe, I have a Woody too.


----------



## Meandtheboys (24 September 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			I do hope the police get her.She is a menace to society.Wonder how many more poor animals will suffer this fete.
Shes a evil cow.
		
Click to expand...

One day she will cross the wrong person, I am a true believer in fate and will await that day!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2011)

Meandtheboys said:



			One day she will cross the wrong person, I am a true believer in fate and will await that day!!
		
Click to expand...




Rollin said:



			Sorry, I don't know the story but happy you have your boy home safe, I have a Woody too.
		
Click to expand...

He doesnt belong to me.He belongs to a trekking centre not far from here.
I hope she meets the wrong person too.Surely the police will do something.Im sure his owners would of reported her to the police??????


----------



## brighteyes (24 September 2011)

Jeez - is she STILL at it?  I'd have thought someone would have shut her up good and proper, by now. That's awful - and pretty incredible he wasn't just shot, no questions asked.


----------



## Littlepowderkeg (25 September 2011)

Great news about Woody!  lets hope someone stops this awful woman..I wonder if she could be pursued for obtaining monies by deception...just a thought!


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 September 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Jeez - is she STILL at it?  I'd have thought someone would have shut her up good and proper, by now. That's awful - and pretty incredible he wasn't just shot, no questions asked.
		
Click to expand...




Littlepowderkeg said:



			Great news about Woody!  lets hope someone stops this awful woman..I wonder if she could be pursued for obtaining monies by deception...just a thought!
		
Click to expand...

It EVERYONE BEWARE of his horrible cow.I cant believe someone hasnt caught her at it. I have heard she's from NEWPORT but not sure where she actually lives. Just hope its not around here. Its all around the area what she's done,EVEN in my daughter comprehensive school (in same area as the trekking centre). A woman (shes got horses) who works in the council told me this womans  name and told me to tell everyone.I REALLY hope she is STOPPED.Apparently she does this to pay for her own horses keep.(so Ive heard????)
Yes sI expect she could be had for gaining monies by deception. Hope the owners are persuing this matter with the police.


----------



## Cuffey (25 September 2011)

Think we need to be careful what we say on here
We would not wish to prejudice any action taken because of this incident.


----------



## 'S'teamed (25 September 2011)

Meandtheboys said:



			Was this another Teds Mum ( JY ) special................
		
Click to expand...

yes...and i'm still upset the big chestnut i got from her last year wasnt windsor..

thinking of you


----------



## Mince Pie (25 September 2011)

Before everyone goes in all guns blazing are you sure it was Ted's Mum who was the person who sold Woody to Potters?


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Before everyone goes in all guns blazing are you sure it was Ted's Mum who was the person who sold Woody to Potters?

Is she from Wales ???? I have heard shes from Newport,no idea on who she was on here.I only have a name to warn people..Just need to watch what we say on here,just in case.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## brighteyes (25 September 2011)

sharon1959 said:





broke_but_happy said:



			Before everyone goes in all guns blazing are you sure it was Ted's Mum who was the person who sold Woody to Potters?

Is she from Wales ???? I have heard shes from Newport,no idea on who she was on here.I only have a name to warn people..Just need to watch what we say on here,just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Newport _is_ in Wales - Gwent.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 September 2011)

brighteyes said:





sharon1959 said:



			Newport _is_ in Wales - Gwent.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one.Been told to put the word around about her antics.Hope she gets caught.On preloved there are a few horses for loan,ones 21. I have emailed the woman to warn her,only gave the first name and that shes from Newport. I wanted her to be aware as Id hate for her horse to have the same fate.Better safe than sorry.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Luci07 (26 September 2011)

Sadly its pretty unlikely the police will do anything. If you ever read through the threads of people struggling to get their horses back that have been sold on loan, you will know that the police tend to back off - as it very often comes down to 1 persons word against anothers. There is also no legal documentation to prove who a horse belongs to. If, like me, you blissfully assumed your passport was such a document, you are sadly wrong. 

All this wretched woman would need to say is that she owned said horse, or take it lieu of a debt, or had been given it. 

It would appear the only way to make some effort towards safeguarding a horse out on loan is to register this with NED, register it as on loan with the passport - and while the legal bods have said it probably would not stand upto legal scrutiny, a firm contract stipuling the horse is on loan and cannot be sold. 

I did ask what the legal ramifications were of having a list of names which you could check potential loaners against - say if someone like MHOL was holding it but realistically, I could see that probably wouldn't help address much of the issue and would open a lot of legal issues.

If you look at FB, there is a page - in memory of Millie. Ignore some of the more hysterical postings on it, but the fact remains that this horse died in apalling conditions whilst on loan - and safeguarded and the young girl (15) who did this is STILL taking horses on! and blaming everyone else for the state that Millie got into (the before and after pictures are heartbreaking)


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 September 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Sadly its pretty unlikely the police will do anything. If you ever read through the threads of people struggling to get their horses back that have been sold on loan, you will know that the police tend to back off - as it very often comes down to 1 persons word against anothers. There is also no legal documentation to prove who a horse belongs to. If, like me, you blissfully assumed your passport was such a document, you are sadly wrong. 

All this wretched woman would need to say is that she owned said horse, or take it lieu of a debt, or had been given it. 

It would appear the only way to make some effort towards safeguarding a horse out on loan is to register this with NED, register it as on loan with the passport - and while the legal bods have said it probably would not stand upto legal scrutiny, a firm contract stipuling the horse is on loan and cannot be sold. 

I did ask what the legal ramifications were of having a list of names which you could check potential loaners against - say if someone like MHOL was holding it but realistically, I could see that probably wouldn't help address much of the issue and would open a lot of legal issues.

If you look at FB, there is a page - in memory of Millie. Ignore some of the more hysterical postings on it, but the fact remains that this horse died in apalling conditions whilst on loan - and safeguarded and the young girl (15) who did this is STILL taking horses on! and blaming everyone else for the state that Millie got into (the before and after pictures are heartbreaking)
		
Click to expand...

Woody belongs to a trekking centre.


----------



## Welsh (29 September 2011)

Glad Woody is back home safe...followed this and we were all so worried for him & his owner...


----------



## brighteyes (29 September 2011)

sharon1959 said:





brighteyes said:



			Thats the one.Been told to put the word around about her antics.Hope she gets caught.On preloved there are a few horses for loan,ones 21. I have emailed the woman to warn her, only gave the first name and that shes from Newport. I wanted her to be aware as Id hate for her horse to have the same fate.Better safe than sorry.
		
Click to expand...

That was an excellent move   Think I might do that myself, and link to this forum.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Luci07 (30 September 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			Woody belongs to a trekking centre.
		
Click to expand...

Not debating that or questioning it, just saying the law is ridiculous because we keep seeing police walking away saying  "its a civil matter", and "its your word against theirs". 

In this case, as the owners found out and acted so swiftly, they stopped what has happened to a lot of other horses. If you scroll back a bit you will find a simliar story with an aged mare. Sadly, in her case, the owners only found out she had been sent to slaughter after the event.


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

Tinseltoes said:



			from what I was told, is that she loaned the horse as a companion from a trekking centre.
I really hope and pray this woman who did this gets what she deserves.
		
Click to expand...

the horse was sold to her for £1 and she then sold to someone else who sent horse to dealer...it went nowhere near potters.


----------



## Patterdale (1 January 2014)

You have some nerve!!


----------



## buddy's mummy (1 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			You have some nerve!!
		
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## ester (1 January 2014)

buddy's mummy said:



			the horse was sold to her for £1 and she then sold to someone else who sent horse to dealer...it went nowhere near potters.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that's ok then....


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2014)

Why was the trekking centre dumping old and unsound horses? Surely after years if work they should pay for retirement or PTS?


----------



## friskyfilly (1 January 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			Why was the trekking centre dumping old and unsound horses? Surely after years if work they should pay for retirement or PTS?
		
Click to expand...

I use to work at riding school who would retire them to a companion home (that's the ones that survived that is).Don't think its that un-common. Seen a few ads free to a good home from RS says it all in my eyes they done the job then dumped


----------



## Mince Pie (1 January 2014)

You do realise this is a 2 year old thread...


----------



## Little Alfie (1 January 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			You do realise this is a 2 year old thread...
		
Click to expand...

You do realise this is linked to an on going thread


----------



## Mince Pie (1 January 2014)

Why, because some people seem to think that Buddy's Mum is Ted's Mum and have gone on another witch hunt now that "onesiegate" is over? She may well be but unless I see conclusive proof then I will keep an open mind. 
Besides, even if she is I fail to see how this has anything to do with Buddy - this horse has been dealt with and is where it should be, Buddy is in a new home (or at Potters) - the only relevant thing is that it *may* be the same person involved.


----------



## hayinamanger (1 January 2014)

Gutted.  When I saw this thread, I thought that Tinseltoes had found her cob.


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 January 2014)

No Buddy's Mummy is Jessica Young / Teds Mum  etc etc...................NOT Buddy's Mum


----------



## Mince Pie (1 January 2014)

Meandtheboys said:



			No Buddy's Mummy is Jessica Young / Teds Mum  etc etc...................NOT Buddy's Mum
		
Click to expand...

Ok sorry got the posters mixed up, however my comment still stands - is there conclusive proof (that would stand up in court for example) that Buddy's Mummy and Jessica Young are the same person, and if so what is it?


----------



## lhotse (1 January 2014)

Well, she admitted it, then said she was her sister/friend so I think it's pretty conclusive that she is who posters said she is. Also, her photos on FB match the horse on her avatar, oh, and Buddy matches the adverts she was posting on FB too.
No doubt that it was her, she admitted that she had Windsor. What more evidence do you need?


----------



## Mince Pie (1 January 2014)

I wasn't aware of this. All I was asking for was, what proof is there, and now I have my answer.


----------

